# Everglades report, 23 May



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Good stuff!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Great report Bob as always. Took a friend from Flagler Beach out to Flamingo about a week back. Some monster snook high up on the mangrove banks at low tide. He hooked one that she could not get but a third of her body out of the water to jump because she did not have enough water under her. But she managed to break free. Lots of big fish up in there as you said. Again thanks for the report.


----------

